# Add your input about creek/river/lake trash



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok guys im taking a class in school over the summer and I have to write a persuasive/research essay and give a 10 minute presentation about a topic of my choosing. The professor said to write about something you're passionate about so naturally fishing was my first choice. I'm going to go out and snap some pictures along the scioto river and a few different creeks. Everyone feel free to post pictures, stories, and links to websites that discuss how litter is negatively effecting our waterways, wildlife ect. We have to choose a method to try to convince others to combat the situation. As of right now I'm thinking about trying to convince people (other than fishermen/hunters) like pleasure boaters or people that just like exercise/take a walk outside to pick up any trash that they see instead of turning a blind eye to it, but I'd love to hear others ideas. As I said, post anything you want. I'm just trying to figure out how I'm going to spend 10 minutes explaining to people how littering is bad lol.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Take a picture of a bath tub with water bottles , cans, burger wrappers, a tire , and so fourth . And say would you want to sit in this.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

I imagine using the water situation with the Rio Olympics
would be a pretty profound argument


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

You could point to the state of Ohio managers in all of their wisdom who decided too remove the trash cans at the Lake Erie boat ramps and fishing areas. They said people will now carry the trash away with them and also the state will save money on collection. Sorry about all those blue bait boxes---guess the wind will get rid of them.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

How to persuade the casual trail user into picking up someone else's mess. That's a tough one. I would try to persuade them into coordinating a litter pick-up.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If you vist enough areas where geese get fed an easy fishing acess i garuntee you will find a goose or two mangled in fishing line with a broken wing,or foot hobling around dodging other litter.
I see it every single year


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

geese suck.....lol. they need to take a day and actually try to catch people littering fine the hell out of them. the quaries and parks around marion are terrible,the young people now a days dont have a concience, I watched a family pack up and leave from across the lake and when i got around there they had dirty diapers 12 pack of pop baby food cvontainers and it was just laying on the ground. should have done the citizens arrest on there ass, i just quit fishing there.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You could encourage "River Clean Up" events, of which many already exist.
But I'd think that creating a few "bag stations" like they have at dog parks for poop bags. Maybe locate them around popular put ins with a sign that encourages people to take a bag and pick up some trash while they're out.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Just freed a bird wrapped in braid a week ago or so... Poor thing was cut deep. My mom use to volunteer at a wildlife center so I gave it to her. Bird is doing better now. I always try to pick up some trash on the way back to my car, but honestly could do a lot more. Not that any littering is good, but it always really pisses me off to see actual fishing trash (lure/bait packaging, line, etc.) on the water. I would like to think people who fish appreciate the places they do it but I am constantly proved wrong. People just suck and the incentives/enforcement is not harsh enough to dissuade them.


----------



## MikeThePike (May 5, 2016)

odell daniel said:


> geese suck.....lol. they need to take a day and actually try to catch people littering fine the hell out of them. the quaries and parks around marion are terrible,the young people now a days dont have a concience, I watched a family pack up and leave from across the lake and when i got around there they had dirty diapers 12 pack of pop baby food cvontainers and it was just laying on the ground. should have done the citizens arrest on there ass, i just quit fishing there.


Do you really think young people are the only ones littering these days? I have seen people of all ages littering along the rivers where they fish. It is mostly fisherman and they give us all a bad name.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

No, I don't believe its just young people that litter. In fact the different lakes I fish I have probably seen more ignorant adults litter than young people. One of the biggest items that frustrates me is the fishing line I see left behind. I know from the amount of this left in so many different places it can't be from all young people. I have seen guys strip a bad pc of line off a reel and keep right on going. I do all my fishing from the bank and you would be amazed at it. You just can't go anywhere without finding fishing line. So sad., ignorant people.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

If I read it correctly 86% of sites the litter study was done on were in cities, a small percent was in recreational areas which I'm guessing none of it was done in the areas we are discussing. Although one item on the list I seen were cigarette butts and I have to tell you ALL smokers I have ever encountered on the creek bank are guilty of this , its like they just don't consider that to be littering. In fact I was having a conversation on the way people were leaving an area that a lot of people fish and this guy I was talking to smoked. You guessed it , he was flipping his butts right out into the water. I saved that study, I found it interesting and will go over it further when not at work , lot of good info there.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

There are many forms of litter along creeks and rivers. There is the left behind kind, the discarded elsewhere and ended up there kind and the wash out kind. 

The kind that disgusts me is the obvious kind that was brought to the bank and left there on purpose. That's disgraceful. Though, much of what we see in the way of trash/litter in and around creeks and rivers especially the Scioto came from other sources.


----------



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

When I go fishing I always take little like Kroger or Walmart trash bags with me so that I could throw my string order my photos or my snacks that I have eaten away and I also tried to pick up other people's trash I am so sick and tired of seeing all this stress and all these beautiful places it's no wonder people don't want us fishing on their properties anymore because we're destroying the beauty of the wilderness I don't understand how it's so hard when there are trash cans at almost every spot you can feel why is it so difficult to pick up your trash that you brought there in the first place and throw away grow up and act like you have some common sense I know you weren't raised in a barn so act like adults and throw away your trash stop acting like children and if it's your children making a mess then clean up after them too that's your job stop leaving trash everywhere it hurts the animals the fish and the other day I had to catch up. Because they had a hook hanging out its mouth with string come on people have some common sense with you


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Started this thread in the SW almost 2 years ago. Enjoy!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/garbage-thread-read-this.264510/


----------



## GMH (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't think it's fishermen/fisher women, its people that *go* fishing. Sportspeople like our banks clean. But, what we sportspeople can do to help try to resolve or lessen the problem is, when we see someone leave something behind politely remind them those items were not there when they arrived, and should be taken with them. This included our fishing partners. No arguing, fussing, threatening, or hot tempers, just a quick reminder to try to covey the message. I have fished Alum and Hover since I was a kid. Stared in the mid to late 70's and see and have talked with friends about this problem. Also, I lived and fished in AZ and NM. There you pay a daily or annual fee to access the public lakes. I did not mind paying the fee because I would like to think this may have deterred some individuals that didn't care much about the environment from using the parks. As I recall I did not see the amount of trash and human debris in these public recreation areas as I see here. I don't think it would be a good idea for OH to go this route, but I would gladly pay the fee if it would curve the problem.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Estrong and everyone else. GMH, you feel the same way I do. I don't think (for the most part) that it's people like the ones on his forum, but rather people that just go out every once in a while. Does anyone know of any good internet sites where there have been some studies done (preferably central ohio or just ohio)? Thanks


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Your Welcome Mighty!

We all have one thing in common, we all hate seeing trash and garbage not only at fishing spots, but out in nature and anywhere else too. Your best bet would be to do some Google and Bing searches and see what you can find. I'm pretty sure someone has done a study, or at least written a paper or a blog on it. Dig around a bit and I'm sure you'll find something. Do keep us posted on what you find.

Be Well, E...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Awesome thanks guys. Sadly visuals won't be a problem I don't think. I've got some stretches of big walnut and the scioto in mind where Ive seen trash before. The spot on big walnut I'm thinking of, a friend and I collected 42 beer and pop cans in one area one night about 3 or 4 years ago like someone had a party or something. Wish I took a picture of it now. When we got done fishing we crushed most of them and filled the 5 gallon bucket up that we used for bait. Probably didn't do a bit of good cuz that stretch has always been a dump.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Marion is a sh/'t hole, if you politely ask someone to pick up there trash they will cuss you out or gang up and want to fight. I went to the quarry the other night and was quickly reminded why I quit going there.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

unless you have a badge and authority to do so, I would not recommend anyone to tell someone else to pick up their trash out in a secluded area with no one around. It serves no purpose to start something that someone is going to regret later. I had a close call as a young man in my twenties when I was full of it and not afraid to tackle the world, and I have learned over the years to be a little smarter and mature about some things,, some of us tend to do that in the later years. . Point is there is a time and place and picking up someone else's trash is better than maybe getting a gun pulled on you. There are some crazy people out there you know. I know I carry also but not for something I start.


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

MIGHTY said:


> Ok guys im taking a class in school over the summer and I have to write a persuasive/research essay and give a 10 minute presentation about a topic of my choosing. The professor said to write about something you're passionate about so naturally fishing was my first choice. I'm going to go out and snap some pictures along the scioto river and a few different creeks. Everyone feel free to post pictures, stories, and links to websites that discuss how litter is negatively effecting our waterways, wildlife ect. We have to choose a method to try to convince others to combat the situation. As of right now I'm thinking about trying to convince people (other than fishermen/hunters) like pleasure boaters or people that just like exercise/take a walk outside to pick up any trash that they see instead of turning a blind eye to it, but I'd love to hear others ideas. As I said, post anything you want. I'm just trying to figure out how I'm going to spend 10 minutes explaining to people how littering is bad lol.


I only read the first post and don't know if this has been mentioned butt how does the state of Ohio not have a deposit on plastic bottles. With my jet boat I have been on the scioto from Chillicothe to Columbus and the most trash I ever saw was at the mouth of big walnut if plastic bottles were a nickel I could have filled the boat 20 times it is sad


----------



## robzini1 (Feb 24, 2016)

We were fishing a local park Saturday evening, kids (who were old enough to know better) were throwing their soda cans in the water. As they were packing up, we paddled over and picked them out of the water. We didn't make a big deal about it, no need for a confrontation. They saw us, and were obviously ashamed. They apologized and asked if they could take them up and throw them in the trash cans (which was only 50 feet from where they were fishing). Maybe they wont do it again maybe they will, but I think its better to set an example than try and confront someone over it. I live in Mt Vernon, and we were GIVEN a beautiful park, we have a beautiful river and many people seem to have no appreciation for these resources and just leave their trash laying around.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

The Scioto Trail shoreline is littered from Powell to Upper Arlington with bait cups,fast food garbage, beer cans, Cajun fishing line and a lot of Tecate beer cans.
My grandson and I cleaned up several areas two weeks ago. Shamefully, they are littered again by the same unkind fishermen.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Old thread , People suck, Fishman are the worst, leave stuff beer cans all the cups they’re fire ring , I know no one here does that! Yeah I floated down thousands of miles of Rivers and hunters don’t leave the amount of stuff fisherman do, I do smoke cigarettes app, and I have thrown cigarette butts in to the river, so I am guilty


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Tazmanme said:


> Old thread , People suck, Fishman are the worst, leave stuff beer cans all the cups they’re fire ring , I know no one here does that! Yeah I floated down thousands of miles of Rivers and hunters don’t leave the amount of stuff fisherman do, I do smoke cigarettes app, and I have thrown cigarette butts in to the river, so I am guilty[/, I hope you got an a on your report, I don’t know what you would gain from asking people on here what the answer is? People suck’sQUOTE]
> !!


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

Check out American Rivers. They're a non-profit group that advocate for clean water and of course our rivers. You can find clean up events on their site and even start one of your own. I don't know what the fine is to litter in Ohio, but if they made it even higher at the lakes where rangers patrol a lot, that might help a little. It's astounding to see people pollute the place they come to enjoy nature in. I even considered making signs to start carrying with me and posting them urging people not to litter, but someone would probably just come along and shoot them full of bullet holes or tear them down.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

You're free to use any of these images.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> If you vist enough areas where geese get fed an easy fishing acess i garuntee you will find a goose or two mangled in fishing line with a broken wing,or foot hobling around dodging other litter.
> I see it every single year


stupid geese...


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Maybe a little off track but reading this thread got me thinking. The Scioto river after a rain rises and picks up the trash that has been left on the shore line at various places and the increasing flow carries it all down stream. The rising water flushes the shoreline debris and down stream. Where it finds shore line brush which traps it in large amounts that appeared to had been a huge party location. The inside of ox bow shorelines without brush seem to collect trash also. Some of the trash does not look to be fishing related with the clothes in the mix. Unless fishermen leave their jackets, clothing items and trash bags containing personal items etc. imho some of the debris is from the homeless encampments that are in and around Columbus. I believe fishermen have a responsibility to carry out their trash and we are our biggest enemy in the fight for clean waterways. Some think leaving unused bait in the container at their fishing location benefits another fishermen is just a lazy excuse not to carry out the container. 
An observation I made years ago when I worked as a lawn mowing professional aka mow my grass guy, service industry. There were areas around central Ohio where more trash was thrown on the ground when legitimate trash containers were available. One was where most would guess trash was discarded haphazardly the other which required our crew to do a major clean up each week before we could begin mowing is a community of wealth and privilege within close proximity to a major waterway that flows thru central Ohio. Change of attitudes is difficult maybe it the attitude of having a hired person to do what we should feel personally responsibility for our own messes. 
I got a guy that picks up trash for me that mentality. 
I hope you presentation went well.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

The two main sources are either trash left right there, like fishing or picnic trash, or trash floating in, like bottles or cups that dropped into some storm sewer from a parking lot. That stuff can travel.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Most of the debris along the Scioto trail is accompanied by a receipt. I won't blame it on travel, though some of it is. Bait tubes, line, new beer cans, McDonald's bags...that's all left by unkind, lazy fishermen.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

At least he kept his hand clean! Haha


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Not trying to revive an old thread but trash at lakes creeks and rivers is a real problem. Ive picked up trash for years at spots i fish. Recently started fishing buckeye lake and wow is it bad. Filled a trash bag full one evening. Came back the next day just to see new trash in the area i just cleaned. Few years back someone put up a sign that said said to pick up your trash, spot was clean for a couple days then next time i was there the sign was thrown in the water and beer cans where everywhere. Next time i see someone litter where i fish i might have to confront them, i typically keep to my self but it gets me going when i see adults with little kids leave all there trash behind. Some times i wish i was a park ranger.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Until the human race figures out a way to cut its dependence on plastic this issue will only get worse not better.


----------

